# Changing schematic diagram to wiring diagram



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

Ccgimbel said:


> *I need some help changing this schematic diagram to a wiring diagram.* I'm trying to use the numbering technique to do so. Due to all the switches and interlocks it gets confusing. Can the number technique even be used in this type of schematic?
> 
> http://www.industrial-electronics.com/motor_control/3i_Jogging-Control-Circuits.html
> 
> I know it gives the wiring diagram in the bottom of the link. But I want to know how to number it


You're corn fused.

The wiring diagram in your citation IS derived from the ladder diagram.

You don't have to do a thing.

You need to discuss this with your j-man// foreman// instructor.


----------



## Ccgimbel (May 31, 2017)

telsa said:


> Ccgimbel said:
> 
> 
> > *I need some help changing this schematic diagram to a wiring diagram.* I'm trying to use the numbering technique to do so. Due to all the switches and interlocks it gets confusing. Can the number technique even be used in this type of schematic?
> ...









I don't have a instructor or fire man. I'm trying to self teach myself the basics so I can get into a apprentice Maintence program through my work. 

However I need to pass a hands on electrical basics test to do so.

The hands on test is wiring a 3 phase conveyor motor that needs to go forward reverse and a jog/run setting. 

The problem is they don't give you any schematic/ladder/wiring diagrams todo so. They just give you all the parts and an hour to do it. 

I came across that diagram with all the components to do what I'll have to do. 

But I'm getting confused with all the switches and stuff in the actual wire diagram. Maybe you can give some advice on how it can be simplified and easy to remember all the switch connections.


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

You're stumped WRT the symbols, no doubt.

They also don't 'translate' to the physical part you have to touch.

For example, the three thermal overloads right in front of the 3-phase motor load are not adjacent to the motor at all.

They are a part of the relay, itself.

This is a sub-assembly that can be removed in the field, too. 

But when you see it properly placed, it looks like it's integral to the relay.

You might benefit from visiting eBay and purchasing a second hand reversing relay to practice on.

These usually go for _peanuts_, as the Fortune 400 crowd will never buy used contactors or relays.

Instead, used units get pulled out and tossed into the scrap bin. Yes, you'd be amazed.

This is the ONLY way that you'll be able to visually translate components to diagrams of any kind, as the symbols are too abstract.

Don't attempt to poke around gear that's in use... like at your place of employment.

BTW, this will not be an over-night project, reversing and jogging involves all the bells and whistles.


----------



## Ccgimbel (May 31, 2017)

telsa said:


> You're stumped WRT the symbols, no doubt.
> 
> They also don't 'translate' to the physical part you have to touch.
> 
> ...




I understand that, that is not the physical location of the overloads and relays.

I understand how the current flows through the circuit. And how it all works. 

I'm just confused on the switch and interlock wiring. And if there's a way to break that portion down to better understand it and clean up all the wires for a better visual


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

How familiar are you with the components in the diagram?


----------



## Ccgimbel (May 31, 2017)

Put it this way, I know what they are, what they do, and how they look. And in what order they go.

But I have never wired any of them up. I don't have any hands on expirence.


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

Ccgimbel said:


> I understand that, that is not the physical location of the overloads and relays.
> 
> I understand how the current flows through the circuit. And how it all works.
> 
> I'm just confused on the switch and interlock wiring. And if there's a way to break that portion down to better understand it and clean up all the wires for a better visual


*But you DON'T.*

You actually have to SEE a wired up unit to 'grok' what the schematics mean in the real world.

That's what's puzzling you.

Stuff that's actually nested together in the real world is pulled out and apart in the schematics.

You'll find that control wires run off to locations you can't fathom the first time out... and that there are hidden connections behind the phenolic in the contactor, mechanical and otherwise, that are not at all obvious to a newbie.

You wouldn't even be posting your queries if the above was not true.

Trust me, this is a puzzle palace.

It only gets simple when a j-man is standing right next to you explaining, blow by blow, what's up.

Right now, you don't quite know what you don't know. That much is clear.

Best of luck.

BTW, you can't solve your puzzle via an Internet chat... and this is not a small puzzle.


----------



## Ccgimbel (May 31, 2017)

You're right, I don't know. I've been reading electrical trade books, some talked about number the lines and after each connection/component to switch the next number and so on. Then you connect the matching numbers. However it was way easier on a start stop button 3 phase. Now that the inter lock and jog/run switch is in it's more confusing.
But anyways, I was just trying to get a basic understanding
So I can just get a foot in the door. And learn the rest with a "j-man" getting hands on training. 

But thanks for the input. I'm off to solve this puzzle one way or another! Thanks for yalls advice and help!


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

Yeah buddy, that's not the best MC circuit to learn on. You need to break it down into sections. Just be glad they didn't give you an alternating relay control circuit. First you need to master 3 wire stop/start control circuits, then jog circuits, then reversing contactors, then interlocks, then put it all together. There's no shortcuts.


----------



## Navyguy (Mar 15, 2010)

I think what the guys are trying to say is that what is in the diagram is not always easily related to real world - even when you have lots of experience.

In this link you will see a simple Hand / Off / Auto switch, if you try to relate that to the drawing it might not be that easy to "connect the dots" both literally and figuratively.

http://datawisesolutions.ca/~navyguypics/Hand_Off_Auto.JPG

If this was on a diagram it might show in a couple of different way, but in the field it is all stacked on top each other.

Cheers
John


----------



## Ccgimbel (May 31, 2017)

I understand what they are saying. It's not showing the physical location of the component, it's showing the electrical sequence of the current flow and stuff, right?


----------

